# Draw length question



## gleitzj (Feb 1, 2012)

Dan and Levi are shooting the TRX in these photos, like myself, so the string angle should be similar with the exception of different draw lengths. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gleitzj (Feb 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

